# CPU, GPU and RAM benchmarking



## SadisticWaifu (Dec 8, 2019)

I've recently got into overclocking and I was wondering if U guys can give me some useful free CPU, GPU and RAM benchmarking software. The more , the better.
3DMark is the only thing I've used so far but the good part needs to be played for so it's a nono for me.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 24, 2019)

Perhaps this is what you are looking for? 






						Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
					

HWBOT is a site dedicated to overclocking. We promote overclocking achievements and competitions for professionals as well as enthousiasts with rankings and a huge hardware database.




					hwbot.org


----------

